# If McGyver built a Rangefinder



## Borja (Mar 6, 2008)

I am not going to lie to you--I am a novice bowhunter who loves the challenge, thrill and technical aspects of bowhunting. The one problem I find at times is expense of certain items that would help such as a rangefinder. Well, I found a great rangefinder that’s practical and affordable, The ArcherRange Rangefinder. “The rangefinder itself is designed to give the archer the range he needs otherwise known as the HORIZONTAL DISTANCE. This is the distance that gravity pulls on a projectile during flight and not the ACTUAL DISTANCE from you to the target. This is sometimes very misleading shooting from high in a tree. Most rangefinders only give you the ACTUAL DISTANCE from you to the target causing you to shoot high.”

The ArcherRange Rangefinder is a very reliable rangefinder that is reminiscent of a Swiss Army Knife that McGyver used to carry. This rangefinder can be a very useful tool. It includes a 33' pull up rope which is also a handy tape measure built in to measure your trophy. Use the nylon rope to pull your bow to your treestand, or if you drop an item from your treestand use the ArcherRange to pull it back up to you. If you need a rugged rangefinder that won’t break or run out of batteries when you need it most, the ArcherRange can help.

Sure, you do have laser rangefinders out there that can do this as well but you'll pay high prices for those devices. The ArcherRange will cost you just $49.95. It’s a very reliable and affordable rangefinder that won’t blow your budget. For more information check out the ArcherRange @www.archerrange.com

Check it out!

Alex


----------



## dmozer (Jun 1, 2008)

This in no way seems like spam!!!


----------



## Borja (Mar 6, 2008)

It's not right Spam? or is it. I just wanted to include a review of this handy product that I liked. Should I do something else in regards to posting it


----------



## Duke58WC (Apr 3, 2008)

McGyver that's awesome...I remember watching him...looks interesting...I might have to check it out


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=684752


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Alex,
Thanks for the review!
I'm no McGyver, but I'll take that as a compliment! 
I know everyone out there has a pile of gadgets and do-dads that they bought and don't work like they were advertised. I'm glad people like you are telling others that this tool does exactly what it is supposed to do. Everyone on AT that has used it says the same thing.
In case y'all are wondering, Alex does not work for me.
Thanks again!
Billy Byrd
www.ArcherRange.com


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Springhill!

Remember, free shipping for AT members. Go to the site at www.ArcherRange.com , purchase and send me a PM and I will credit the shipping!!


----------

